# Fun Stuff



## Lana (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a friend who constantly sends me these "forward to the world or you'll get the worst of luck" emails.  They annoy the **** out of me, but this one was nice.  So, rather then populating the email boxes around the world, I thought I'd share it here.  But, by all means, if anyone wants to share it with someone else that's not a member, feel free. 


> ONE. Give people more than they expect and do it cheerfully.
> 
> TWO. Marry a man/woman you love to talk to. As you get older, their conversational skills will be as important as any other.
> 
> ...


----------



## NicNak (Feb 2, 2009)

You are right Lana, this is a nice one.  Thanks for sharing it 




Lana said:


> I have a friend who constantly sends me these "forward to the world or you'll get the worst of luck" emails.  They annoy the **** out of me,



This bothers me too, as I always think why would one want to pass bad luck onto someone else?  Although, luckily I am not supersticious about it, I still get offended by the idea.  I don't necessarly think most think of it that way though.

What I do, if I get a nice one that has a bad luck "warning" on it.  I delete that part of it before forwarding it on.  Although I rarely do forward on things.

Thanks for sharing this one Lana.  Good life advice :hug:


----------



## white page (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree NN ,
I delete them imeadiately , as I really don't like being mentally manipulated this way , and heck you are right why would any one want to load anyone else with 
guilt and doom wishes ?????????


----------



## amastie (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree with you all about forwarding such emails but I also receive some funny or nice ones.  So, like NN, I delete any reference to bad fortune or sending it on and share it just as I would ordinary ones.


----------

